# How do you AIM your slingshot ?



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

As a fairly new shooter, I'm still experimenting & working through what aiming point works best for me. I'm experimenting with OTT & TTF slingshots (I shoot horizontal).. I like the crisp 90° top corner sight picture with OTT so far. I'd love to hear how the more experienced shooters here sight their slingshots ... I'm sure there are many different ways - just want to explore all the options that work for other folks. Many thanks - here's a pic of the sight picture that seems to work best for me ---->


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks good to me. I think for OTT, most of us use your version.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It depends on the slingshot, with a wide gap on the forks like the old wrist rocket's, I aim between the forks and adjust the height for distance. I use the same anchor point when shooting that style, no matter what fork, but for me, at 20 yards, a 4" fork width is dead on. Different width forks give you different aim points. I usually shoot instinctive with a floating anchor, partial to full butterfly.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I shoot slightly high and to the right so I put my fork corner at the 7 o'clock position of the target. The same Idea though, use that corner as your reference and adjust from there. Try using a piece of paper and just draw a simple dot. Shoot 5 shots at the dot. Even if you miss the dot, don't adjust your aim point until you are done with the 5 shots, always shoot at the dot in the same way. Take a look at your grouping and adjust your aiming point. If your group is not consistent then you just need more shooting time. If your grouping is all low, high, left, or right, you can make adjustments.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

With gappers OTT top corner. With PFS I tend to use projection aiming sighting with the bands

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

A new movie from GZK that shows the importance of knowing your comfortable fork width.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Great posts guys - really appreciate the info ! Thx Reed for the video ... I found another from a GZK shooter that is really helpful - for me, I'm mostly going to be an indoor shooter, so I like the idea of the fiberoptic aiming systems - will have to look into that --->


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I shoot Ott and shoot off the very corner. I use a fiber optic sight on all slingshots and it really highlights the corner and allows me to sight in on the bright corner without really looking at it. Kind of in between aiming and instinctual.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Top corner in general for me. But depends on the frame. I have one that shoots high right. One just high. One just right. A couple bang on.

Some people adjust their anchor. But I find that adds a whole laundry list of problems for me. I just use the same anchor and move my reference point.

Shooting butterfly adding any variance into my anchor, that already took ages to build the muscle memory for, just messes up my consistency completely. But just moving my reference to suit the slingshot in hand is fine.

I will say though if I had a slingshot that shot low I'd probably adjust my anchor for that one. Thankfully I don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

snydes said:


> As a fairly new shooter, I'm still experimenting & working through what aiming point works best for me. I'm experimenting with OTT & TTF slingshots (I shoot horizontal).. I like the crisp 90° top corner sight picture with OTT so far. I'd love to hear how the more experienced shooters here sight their slingshots ... I'm sure there are many different ways - just want to explore all the options that work for other folks. Many thanks - here's a pic of the sight picture that seems to work best for me ---->


BINGO!!

Ya gotz it right the foist time, lad!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Here ya go - 









THWACK


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> With gappers OTT top corner. With PFS I tend to use projection aiming sighting with the bands
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Same for me... I think...?

Been just doing instinctive but I think my hanfmd-eye-lizard brain is seeing that sight picture... but my focus is on the target. If I think/ aim too much it all gets wonky.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MakoPat said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > With gappers OTT top corner. With PFS I tend to use projection aiming sighting with the bands
> ...


Same here

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

